# Gluing Yoga/exercise Mats.



## Clutch (16/9/11)

Evening all.

Borrowed (read: stole) two yoga mats from SWMBO and bought some foil backed foam of the same type from Clark Rubber and I'm wanting to glue them together to make a snuggie for the urn.
Whilst I applaud the St Vinnies snow jackets that I've seen on here, I think the foam will be a better insulator and want something that looks neat and can just pop on and off.

What sort of glue should I use to glue them together?


----------



## keifer33 (16/9/11)

I personally wouldn't glue them on as its just a pain if you ever need to take them off. I use some straps to attach it and you can remove them if necessary. I also got some foam/foil backed insulation from Clark Rubber (foil is only one 1 side).


----------



## chrisherberte (16/9/11)

Selley's Kwik Grip is good for 130C, i'ld give that a go.


----------



## Tony (16/9/11)

duct tape!

Its been holding my setup together for years


----------



## seamad (16/9/11)

I used 3M spray can of high strength contact. Cut mat so good butt joint. Cut another bit @ 70mm full length and glued velcro along edge,then glued that bit of matt to the urn cover,glue opp side of velcro to match.

If that doesn't make sense there is a photo of it on [email protected]#$%& braumaster thread


----------



## seamad (16/9/11)

Duct tape, the handymans secret weapon


----------



## Clutch (16/9/11)

Thanks guys.

I'm not gluing to the urn, I'm trying to glue 3 layers of foam together to make one single layer


----------



## DU99 (16/9/11)

Liquid Nails Fast might be the go..


----------

